
School converted to home and B&B - mocookie
http://southinmilford.ca/
======
mocookie
News article about the process: [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/home-and-
garden/real-est...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/home-and-garden/real-
estate/toronto-family-ditches-the-city-for-home-schooling-in-prince-
edwardcounty/article28428562/)

